# Las Vegas Super Show 2008



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I usually see topics start about this time of the year. So I figured I would be the first to start the ever so popular topic. 

I am not ready! 

I am relying on people who I have trusted in the past to come through for me and they have never let me down. 

My frame is not painted yet! WIM will come through!

Murals, I have none. Alberto accepts the challenge. 

My parts are not engraved yet! Hernan always!

My parts are at the plating shop as of yesterday. Speedy is the man! 

I have a lot to get done for Pinnacle, Cash Money and Natural Born Killa and I wish everyone luck finishing thier projects.

SEE YOU IN VEGAS!!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

I will be there for sure, but with out a bike.  See you guys there. :biggrin:


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

Ripsta will be there with a new look but than of course you know that! 
Florida is gonna take it all


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Who else is going to the super show? I think we need to talk about the lil group pic ahead of time.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

ill be there



getting the caddy ready as we speak!!


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

I'll be thier


----------



## lowridersfinest (Jan 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 8 2008, 09:33 PM~11297949
> *I usually see topics start about this time of the year. So I figured I would be the first to start the ever so popular topic.
> 
> I am not ready!
> ...


U SOUND NEW AND READY


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

SEE YOU THERE MIKEY


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 09:04 PM~11298212
> *I will be there for sure, but with out a bike.    See you guys there.  :biggrin:
> *


X2


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

im not ready. money is tight and still need to save up for the trip. i know i aint gonna place but still want to show.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 8 2008, 09:06 PM~11298651
> *SEE YOU THERE MIKEY
> 
> 
> ...


how can i get one?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 8 2008, 10:33 PM~11298843
> *how can i get one?
> *


Download the app here. Its a PDF file. 

http://www.lowridermagazine.com/lowriderto...tour/index.html


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

Ill be there kicking bikes over, TACO STYLE!



nah, just kiddin. I hope to go, but it depends on where Im working then. im about leave my job to do something else that actually pays well.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
4 Members: socios b.c. prez, RAIDERSEQUAL, *FREAKY BEHAVIOR, LIL PHX*

Yall goin?


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Aug 8 2008, 11:43 PM~11298909
> *Ill be there kicking bikes over, TACO STYLE!
> nah, just kiddin.  I hope to go, but it depends on where Im working then.  im about leave my job to do something else that actually pays well.
> *


hell yea what you going to do now or looking to do?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 8 2008, 08:33 PM~11297949
> *I usually see topics start about this time of the year. So I figured I would be the first to start the ever so popular topic.
> 
> I am not ready!
> ...


You sound like your ready!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 9 2008, 06:33 AM~11297949
> *I usually see topics start about this time of the year. So I figured I would be the first to start the ever so popular topic.
> 
> I am not ready!
> ...


Shit I wish he'd come through for me for that damn showcard he's had for me for the past 3 years

I guess when you have a chance to do a high end bike and you got a customer paying you big money you forget all the little work you leave behind even though you were paid for it


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 11:09 PM~11299049
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: socios b.c. prez, RAIDERSEQUAL, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, LIL PHX
> 
> ...


I have to be there.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

oh shit REC is on here!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

3 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
3 Members: TonyO, REC, LIL PHX

Whatup


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 8 2008, 11:17 PM~11299094
> *oh shit REC is on here!!!!
> *


Well i really hope that somebody in layitlow gives us a quick update on who won best of show and posts the pictures asap.  I wont make it to Las Vegas


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

The Rollerz Only Family will be ready! :thumbsup:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Aug 8 2008, 09:15 PM~11298285
> *Ripsta will be there with a new look but than of course you know that!
> Florida is gonna take it all
> *


What do you mean by that? :angry:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

> _Originally posted by REST IN PEACE c.c_@Aug 8 2008, 09:15 PM~11298285
> *Ripsta will be there with a new look but than of course you know that!
> Florida is gonna take it all
> *


Let me just post a picture of Problemas 2 and you can say Texas will take it back :0


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 8 2008, 11:45 PM~11299242
> *Let me just post a picture of Problemas 2 and you can say Texas will take it back  :0
> *


How is it going to "take it back" if it isnt going to be there?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 8 2008, 11:45 PM~11299242
> *Let me just post a picture of Problemas 2 and you can say Texas will take it back  :0
> *


You got to make it to a show first!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## REC (Sep 8, 2004)

My proof :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC_@Aug 8 2008, 11:49 PM~11299259
> *My proof  :cheesy:
> 
> 
> ...


That looks about right!! :0


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

I already got my reservations for a week stay at Vegas :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

I have a week vaction booked from the 7-14, at Treasure Island!! I'll see you there.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REC+Aug 9 2008, 02:45 AM~11299242-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

got my tickets already. be there from thursday to monday


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

ill be there with the new and improved wizard style.....leaving thursday morning should get there friday morning for set up.....cant wait :biggrin:


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ+Aug 9 2008, 11:39 AM~11300239-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


see ya there! :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

I'm ready I think....waiting on dtwist....lol


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 9 2008, 12:29 PM~11300428
> *I'm ready I think....waiting on dtwist....lol
> *


keep that up and you'll never see your parts... ever again!!!! :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LEGIONSofTEXAS_@Aug 9 2008, 12:29 PM~11300428
> *I'm ready I think....waiting on dtwist....lol
> *


also stop breaking yer damn parts and I wouldn't have to make new ones for ya! ease up on the roids man!! :0


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Well I thought I had quality parts...lol...j/k.....I blame sa rollerz for doing to much of a good job on the clear .....lol....j/k bro


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

i wont be there, but one day i will go over there thats for sure, be sure to post some damm pics on here, some people (like me) stay up till late hours to see the pics come in :biggrin:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 9 2008, 10:47 AM~11300267
> *ill be there with the new and improved wizard style.....leaving thursday morning should get there friday morning for set up.....cant wait  :biggrin:
> *


 :0 :cheesy:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 9 2008, 10:40 AM~11300725
> *i wont be there, but one day i will go over there thats for sure, be sure to post some damm pics on here, some people (like me) stay up till late hours to see the pics come in  :biggrin:
> *


I gotcha covered homie. :biggrin:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 9 2008, 09:29 PM~11301218
> *I gotcha covered homie.  :biggrin:
> *


now thats whats up


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 8 2008, 11:37 PM~11299213
> *The Rollerz Only Family will be ready! :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 9 2008, 02:27 PM~11301212
> *:0  :cheesy:
> *


----------



## FREAKY BEHAVIOR (Oct 23, 2005)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 8 2008, 11:09 PM~11299049
> *5 User(s) are reading this topic (1 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
> 4 Members: socios b.c. prez, RAIDERSEQUAL, FREAKY BEHAVIOR, LIL PHX
> 
> ...



i have school! =( i need to make plans. i want to go


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by FREAKY BEHAVIOR_@Aug 9 2008, 07:53 PM~11303352
> *i have school! =( i need to make plans. i want to go
> *


You dont have school on saturday or sunday do you? :scrutinize: Just go with out the bike. Get together with Art and ride with him.


----------



## bullet one (Jun 6, 2008)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Clown Confusion (Jan 25, 2005)

I HOPE I CAN GET THOSE DAYS OFF


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

IM GOING


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:45 AM~11314392
> *IM GOING TO CHINA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 11:48 AM~11314430
> *I LOVE CHINA
> *


 :uh:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by CHILLY WILLY_@Aug 11 2008, 10:56 AM~11314504
> *:uh:
> *


Chinese food does sound good right now. :yes:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

IS THE LAST SUPER SHOW :dunno: 


I WANNA GO :biggrin:


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Anyone know where its going to be held?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Aug 11 2008, 02:09 PM~11315165
> *Anyone know where its going to be held?
> *


cashman center


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

Heard it was not going to be there.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 11 2008, 12:07 PM~11314610
> *Chinese food does sound good right now.  :yes:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

TTT


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2008, 02:02 PM~11324933
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!
> *


hahahahha


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

im so excited. yay yay


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

Im ready to go. Never been to a Super Show or Vegas.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

im debating on taking the bike or not


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)




----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 12 2008, 09:56 PM~11325316
> *im debating on taking the bike or not
> *


you taking the lac for sure right? :biggrin:  i like that car alot, you did a very nice job on it


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Aug 12 2008, 12:59 PM~11325345
> *you taking the lac for sure right?  :biggrin:    i like that car alot, you did a very nice job on it
> *


yea im forsure taking that

thanks


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Who will be the BOTY and TOTY?


----------



## AZ WAR CHIEF (Aug 24, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 12 2008, 10:51 PM~11330087
> *Who will be the BOTY and TOTY?
> *



WHO'S THIS GUY?   :dunno: :no: :no: :loco:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 13 2008, 06:51 AM~11330087
> *Who will be the BOTY and TOTY?
> *


good question, it depends who's showing up :0 

is that aztlan trike from manny's qualified??? and the 12inch trike??? i would like to see those go for the TOTY title, especialy the 12" :biggrin:  

as for BOTY i think we all know it will be Pinnacle, he's gonna surprise us all with some badass paint and some surprises like every year :biggrin:  but we will see, never know what can happen :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

boty---pinnacle

toty----not saying  but i know


----------



## Nightcrawler (Dec 3, 2007)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 12 2008, 01:56 PM~11325316
> *im debating on taking the bike or not
> *


Dont' take da bike dawg. U should just concentrate on dat car. I't the first Supershow so it aint gunna b eazy 2 win wit all da competition. That cars gotta b perfect in everyway :thumbsup:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Nightcrawler_@Aug 13 2008, 09:30 AM~11332863
> *Dont' take da bike dawg. U should just concentrate on dat car. I't the first Supershow so  it aint gunna b eazy 2 win wit all da competition. That cars gotta b perfect in everyway  :thumbsup:
> *


THE BIKE WILL NOT STOP HIM FROM ANYTHING, HE JUST NEEDS TO SET IT UP ....SO WHY NOT TAKE IT


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2008, 08:41 AM~11332550
> *boty---pinnacle
> 
> toty----not saying  but i know
> *


LOL.....EVERYONE NEW LAST YEAR TOO.....UNTIL....UMMM YOU KNOW THE STORY


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 13 2008, 08:41 AM~11332550
> *boty---pinnacle
> 
> toty----not saying  but i know
> *



BOTY - PINNACLE

TOTY - It will be between LEGIONS or MEXICALI


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 13 2008, 09:36 AM~11332899
> *BOTY - PINNACLE
> 
> TOTY - It will be between LEGIONS or MEXICALI
> *


YOU DONT GET A OPINION....YOU GOTTA WORK


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 13 2008, 09:38 AM~11332920
> *YOU DONT GET A OPINION....YOU GOTTA WORK
> *



Ok buddy. I will go back to work.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 13 2008, 09:38 AM~11332920
> *YOU DONT GET A OPINION....YOU GOTTA WORK
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 13 2008, 09:33 AM~11332888
> *THE BIKE WILL NOT STOP HIM  FROM ANYTHING, HE JUST NEEDS TO SET IT UP ....SO WHY NOT TAKE IT
> *


true im still taking the car just wondering should i take em both

but no i dont think i am because i dont know how imma get it up there

imma have to take to vehicles


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 13 2008, 10:08 AM~11333185
> *true im still taking the car just wondering should i take em both
> 
> but no i dont think i am because i dont know how imma get it up there
> ...


did you pre reg already?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Aug 13 2008, 11:33 AM~11332889
> *LOL.....EVERYONE NEW LAST YEAR TOO.....UNTIL....UMMM YOU KNOW THE STORY
> *


very true. very true. but i still think i know. :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 13 2008, 10:16 AM~11333255
> *did you pre reg already?
> *


yup

they sent me 2


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

BOTY------UMMM THATS HARD PINNICLE
TOTY-------JUST LOOK AT MY CLUB NAME ITS COMING FROM OUR CLUB


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

BOTY- I would vote on myself. Im a little bias I guess. Though the Paz bros. will have something for me to worry about. 

TOTY- I think that Manny is working his ass off right about now trying to take 1 2 3. Mexica, ****'s bros trike and the lil devil trike.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

And if RO. Lifer still had his I would say it would be tough to beat.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

ALL DROVE UP TO THE GANGSTER PARTY WHERE THE HOMIE JUST PAROLED AND WHERE DRINKING BACARDI CUZ LAST NIGHT MUST HAVE BEEN MY NIGHT FLASHLIGHT!!!! NEON LIGHT!!! GREEN LIGHT!!! RED LIGHT!!!


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NINETEEN.O.FOUR_@Aug 14 2008, 12:20 PM~11343611
> *ALL DROVE UP TO THE GANGSTER PARTY WHERE THE HOMIE JUST PAROLED AND WHERE DRINKING BACARDI CUZ LAST NIGHT MUST HAVE BEEN MY NIGHT FLASHLIGHT!!!! NEON LIGHT!!! GREEN LIGHT!!! RED LIGHT!!!
> *


WHAT ABOUT BUDLIGHT!!!!


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Coors light???


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED+Aug 14 2008, 04:58 PM~11346035-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


YEAH THAT TOO LOL


----------



## Str8crazy80 (Feb 3, 2003)

i wanna go :cheesy: but no one to go with


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 14 2008, 04:58 PM~11346035
> *WHAT ABOUT BUDLIGHT!!!!
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)




----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 12 2008, 12:02 PM~11324933
> *LETS HYPE IT UP YO!!!!!
> *


 :uh:


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Str8crazy80_@Aug 15 2008, 02:14 AM~11349638
> *i wanna go :cheesy:  but no one to go with
> *


make it lubbock..

cadillac pimpn lookn for peeps to pitch in....
make it to lubbock!

might roll out there..thats the most feesable way!


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Aug 19 2008, 01:20 PM~11383499
> *make it lubbock..
> 
> cadillac pimpn lookn for peeps to pitch in....
> ...


X2 It helps out and makes it less expensive if you have more people paying for gas, hotel, etc


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I am driving a Semi truck from FL with my new display. Its a 20x20x20 Cube. It will take me 4 days to assemble with a 10 guy crew. 400 feet of neon and will cost $300 per day electricity. 

The bike will be in a Dodge Neon.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 08:10 PM~11386530
> *I am driving a Semi truck from FL with my new display. Its a 20x20x20 Cube. It will take me 4 days to assemble with a 10 guy crew. 400 feet of neon and will cost $300 per day electricity.
> 
> The bike will be in a Dodge Neon.
> *


WHAAAAAAAAAAAAATTTTTTTTTTTTT. PLEASE TELL ME YOUR KIDDING... :0 :0 :0 :0


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

i heard there wasnt gonna be a bike catagory this year .


----------



## ~TRU~ (Feb 23, 2006)

> _Originally posted by REYXTC_@Aug 11 2008, 01:09 PM~11315165
> *Anyone know where its going to be held?
> *


in l.a somewhere.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

My display hasnt changed at all. Just wanted to TTT the topic.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

TELL THE THE TRUTH.....YOU KNOW YOU BUSTING OUT THE 40X40 DISPLAY


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

GO AHEAD AND SHOW THE PAINTED VERSION......


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Aug 19 2008, 09:27 PM~11386692
> *GO AHEAD AND SHOW THE PAINTED VERSION......
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

:around:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

the new frame painted version.....


nice try though


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I dont even know what color it is going to be!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

THIS WAS MY 1000TH POST!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

D Twist you going to Vegas?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 07:37 PM~11386800
> *
> 
> 
> ...



where your other new nobility pics at?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

You guys convince Wimone to post some pics in this topic of the new paint.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Aug 20 2008, 04:26 AM~11386683-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


These pics inspire me big time.


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

YOU GOT TO TELL HIM TO POST THEM.....BUT HE DOESN'T COME ON HERE MUCH DOES HE?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 09:38 PM~11386808
> *D Twist you going to Vegas?
> *


Yes I will be there from Oct 7th to the 14th, staying at Treasure Island


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

There are a few people on LIL with spy pics. Not yet though its too soon for them to post them.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 20 2008, 04:49 AM~11386942
> *Yes I will be there from Oct 7th to the 14th, staying at Treasure Island
> *


And getting into the show through an exchange of some paper


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 19 2008, 09:51 PM~11386978
> *And getting into the show through an exchange of some paper
> *


 :yes: :yes: :biggrin:  I'll bring some more too!


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 07:49 PM~11386946
> *There are a few people on LIL with spy pics. Not yet though its too soon for them to post them.
> *



i know.....just messing with ya

so how are things going?


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 06:33 PM~11386774
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hey look at my car in the background :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 06:49 PM~11386946
> *There are a few people on LIL with spy pics. Not yet though its too soon for them to post them.
> *


i seen the crate in the shop :0 

but thats it


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *7UP_BIKE*

:scrutinize:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 20 2008, 04:52 AM~11386989
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:   I'll bring some more too!
> *


DTwist stackin paper


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 08:32 PM~11386756
> *I dont even know what color it is going to be!!
> *


lies


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Aug 19 2008, 07:52 PM~11386989
> *:yes:  :yes:  :biggrin:   I'll bring some more too!
> *



no need bro ur wristbands are taken care of jus get all my parts done...lol...well i guess the paper would be easier huh


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 06:49 PM~11386946
> *There are a few people on LIL with spy pics. Not yet though its too soon for them to post them.
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

BACK'N UP THE BIKE CLUB ..........








:thumbsup:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

anyone know how much electricty will be at the show.......and what time will set up start on friday...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 03:01 AM~11396211
> *anyone know how much electricty will be at the show.......and what time will set up start on friday...
> *


Electricity usually goes by wattage so make sure you tell them you only got like 25 watt bulbs hahaha. I'm serious on that though and for a bike spot I think its usally like $70.

Setup on Friday starts at 11 to 6 I think


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 07:47 PM~11396618
> *Electricity usually goes by wattage so make sure you tell them you only got like 25 watt bulbs hahaha.  I'm serious on that though and for a bike spot I think its usally like $70.
> 
> Setup on Friday starts at 11 to 6 I think
> *


  as long as it aint over $100....because if it is ill just use that $100 at the blackjack table..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 03:55 AM~11396688
> * as long as it aint over $100....because if it is ill just use that $100 at the blackjack table..
> *


Watch "21" before you go and get some tips :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 07:56 PM~11396704
> *Watch "21" before you go and get some tips :roflmao:
> *


seen it many times and still dont get how they do it.......


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 21 2008, 04:16 AM~11396860
> *seen it many times and still dont get how they do it.......
> *


You gotta figure out the card count first I guess then you're set :dunno:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 08:24 PM~11396936
> *You gotta figure out the card count first I guess then you're set :dunno:
> *


 :dunno:


----------



## GABRIEL(SCARFACE) (Oct 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 06:24 PM~11396936
> *You gotta figure out the card count first I guess then you're set :dunno:
> *


----------



## 51 chevy (Dec 31, 2007)

how much is it to enter car to this show and how many people free per car somebody has to know


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by 51 chevy_@Aug 20 2008, 07:07 PM~11397304
> *how much is it to enter car to this show and how many people free per car somebody has to know
> *


50 pre reg and day of show and i think you get 2 wristbands


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 20 2008, 05:47 PM~11396618
> *Electricity usually goes by wattage so make sure you tell them you only got like 25 watt bulbs hahaha.  I'm serious on that though and for a bike spot I think its usally like $70.
> 
> Setup on Friday starts at 11 to 6 I think
> *


 :yessad:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 21 2008, 12:06 PM~11400513
> *:yessad:
> *


Just make sure you dont use bulbs higher than 40 watt otherwise they start charging you :angry: But all you gotta do is just hide your 60 watt bulbs until the electric people leave :roflmao:

Its really just stupid that they start charging by the watt and by how many sets of lights you have. I know for cars with big ass lighted displays they try to charge $300 :thumbsdown:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2008, 06:41 AM~11400922
> *Just make sure you dont use bulbs higher than 40 watt otherwise they start charging you  :angry:  But all you gotta do is just hide your 60 watt bulbs until the electric people leave :roflmao:
> 
> Its really just stupid that they start charging by the watt and by how many sets of lights you have.  I know for cars with big ass lighted displays they try to charge $300 :thumbsdown:
> *


RUN A CORD


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 05:40 PM~11386839
> *You guys convince Wimone to post some pics in this topic of the new paint.
> *


i was trying to see if i can spot your frame in the shop when i went but no luck.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 19 2008, 05:10 PM~11386530
> *I am driving a Semi truck from FL with my new display. Its a 20x20x20 Cube. It will take me 4 days to assemble with a 10 guy crew. 400 feet of neon and will cost $300 per day electricity.
> 
> The bike will be in a Dodge Neon.
> *


 :0 :0 :0 :0 damn!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

IM GOING GOT APPROVE TO TAKE THE DAYS OFF. FINALLY YES BUT ITS FUCKED UP CAUSE I DONT HAVE NOTHING TO SHOW OH WELL. MY TRUCK WILL BE OUT SOON


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Aug 22 2008, 12:46 AM~11404519
> *IM GOING GOT APPROVE TO TAKE THE  DAYS OFF. FINALLY YES BUT ITS FUCKED UP CAUSE I DONT HAVE NOTHING TO SHOW OH WELL. MY TRUCK WILL BE OUT SOON
> *


You can help me set up my 15 bikes :cheesy:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2008, 03:52 PM~11405074
> *You can help me set up my 15 bikes  :cheesy:
> *



tight


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 21 2008, 04:32 PM~11404394
> *i was trying to see if i can spot your frame in the shop when i went but no luck.
> *


HA HA it isnt there!!! It is in Southeast Asia getting the graphics done.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 22 2008, 08:17 PM~11414603
> *HA HA it isnt there!!! It is in Southeast Asia getting the graphics done.
> *


 :0 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 22 2008, 05:17 PM~11414603
> *HA HA it isnt there!!! It is in Southeast Asia getting the graphics done.
> *


the do do stained look :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:07 PM~11414920
> *the do do stained look  :0
> *


LMAO. Thats how I roll!


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 22 2008, 06:43 PM~11415208
> *LMAO. Thats how I roll!
> *


cuz you the shit :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 08:54 PM~11415303
> *cuz you the shit :biggrin:
> *


TonyO smells like it though.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 22 2008, 09:23 PM~11415539
> *TonyO smells like it though.
> *


real talk


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 22 2008, 04:17 PM~11414603
> *HA HA it isnt there!!! It is in Southeast Asia getting the graphics done.
> *


damn.


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

hey that sounds like prophecy. didnt it go to asia or somewhere to get the graphics?


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Aug 22 2008, 07:36 PM~11415665
> *hey that sounds like prophecy. didnt it go to asia or somewhere to get the graphics?
> *


now that bike looked like real shit


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 22 2008, 07:23 PM~11415539
> *TonyO smells like it though.
> *


dont hate. hes probally got enough stuff to take you out


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 22 2008, 06:58 PM~11415838
> *now that bike looked like real shit
> *


 the first 2 were aight.


----------



## undercover231322 (Dec 31, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Aug 8 2008, 11:39 PM~11299220
> *What do you mean by that? :angry:
> *



FLORIDA is gonna take over the vegas show along with the tittle


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 23 2008, 05:23 AM~11415539
> *TonyO smells like it though.
> *


WTF? :angry:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Aug 23 2008, 06:00 AM~11415859
> *dont hate. hes probally got enough stuff to take you out
> *


Better believe it. I dont know why he has to toss my name out there like that :uh:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 07:43 AM~11449959
> *Better believe it.  I dont know why he has to toss my name out there like that  :uh:
> *


 :tears: :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 09:43 AM~11449959
> *Better believe it.  I dont know why he has to toss my name out there like that  :uh:
> *


Hey Tony, just giving you shit. 

Post the group Pic from last year. We need to do another this year for sure!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 27 2008, 07:54 PM~11450809
> *Hey Tony, just giving you shit.
> 
> Post the group Pic from last year. We need to do another this year for sure!
> *


I dont know where that pic is but it was pretty tight everyone lined up by the Lowrider rig. We need to do that again this year for sure because we'll have even more LIL peeps up in there this year. :biggrin: You can put Eric up on your shoulders again this year :roflmao:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

***** said eric on ur shoulders haha


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 10:11 AM~11450954
> *I dont know where that pic is but it was pretty tight everyone lined up by the Lowrider rig.  We need to do that again this year for sure because we'll have even more LIL peeps up in there this year.  :biggrin:  You can put Eric up on your shoulders again this year :roflmao:
> *


I didnt save the pic. I forgot who took it but yea there was alot of us in it.


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Aug 27 2008, 09:54 AM~11450809-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


HERE YOU GO FELLAS!!!!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

DAMMM,I SHOULD'VE GOTTEN ME SUM LOC'S FOR THIS PIC.. :nicoderm:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 28 2008, 02:47 AM~11454467
> *HERE YOU GO FELLAS!!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Hell yeah.

"Hey Mike what's the number 11 on your shirt for?"

"#1 two times"

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao::roflmao::roflmao::roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 05:26 PM~11454832
> *Hell yeah.
> 
> "Hey Mike what's the number 11 on your shirt for?"
> ...


AHAHAHAHAHAHA

MY QUESTION
HIS ANSWER


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i still dont know who some of them are


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Aug 27 2008, 07:29 PM~11454854
> *AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> MY QUESTION
> ...


Was actually thinking about adding another 1 just for you guys. Dont want to get ahead of myself on this one though.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 04:53 AM~11455621
> *Was actually thinking about adding another 1 just for you guys. Dont want to get ahead of myself on this one though.
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## NorCalLux (Dec 13, 2001)

NorCalLuxs mom&dad will be in Vegas for the show for BRIAN See ya all there.............Danny will get togehter about all.......LUX in the house for Cutty............Cant wait.........Brians Dad........


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Aug 28 2008, 05:52 AM~11456236
> *NorCalLuxs mom&dad will be in Vegas for the show for BRIAN  See ya all there.............Danny will get togehter about all.......LUX in the house for Cutty............Cant wait.........Brians Dad........
> *


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Aug 27 2008, 07:52 PM~11456236
> *NorCalLuxs mom&dad will be in Vegas for the show for BRIAN  See ya all there.............Danny will get togehter about all.......LUX in the house for Cutty............Cant wait.........Brians Dad........
> *


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by NorCalLux_@Aug 27 2008, 07:52 PM~11456236
> *NorCalLuxs mom&dad will be in Vegas for the show for BRIAN  See ya all there.............Danny will get togehter about all.......LUX in the house for Cutty............Cant wait.........Brians Dad........
> *


YOU KNOWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!! LUX 4 LIFE


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 27 2008, 09:54 AM~11450809
> *Hey Tony, just giving you shit.
> 
> Post the group Pic from last year. We need to do another this year for sure!
> *


yea and dont 4 get me this time :angry:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Aug 27 2008, 11:35 PM~11457228
> *yea and dont 4 get me this time :angry:
> *


Tony was being very racist that day. He said only one white person(me) and one black person(Playboy) were allowed to be in this pic. Jusdeez lied, got a tan and said he was born in mexico. 

Messed up, I know but its the truth.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 27 2008, 10:26 PM~11457747
> *Tony was being very racist that day. He said only one white person(me) and one black person(Playboy) were allowed to be in this pic. Jusdeez lied, got a tan and said he was born in mexico.
> 
> Messed up, I know but its the truth.
> *


REAL TALK


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 12:26 AM~11457747
> *Tony was being very racist that day. He said only one white person(me) and one black person(Playboy) were allowed to be in this pic. Jusdeez lied, got a tan and said he was born in mexico.
> 
> Messed up, I know but its the truth.
> *


bitch!!!! i didnt get no tan!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Aug 28 2008, 09:56 AM~11459585
> *bitch!!!!  i didnt get no tan!!!!
> *


I know you didnt get a real tan. You had asked me to rub that bronzer shit on you. You bought your fake tan then had Tony rub it on you cause I was not going for it!


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 09:13 AM~11459681
> *I know you didnt get a real tan. You had asked me to rub that bronzer shit on you. You bought your fake tan then had Tony rub it on you cause I was not going for it!
> *


 :uh: ..... :barf:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by BAYTOWNSLC_@Aug 28 2008, 10:14 AM~11459692
> *:uh: ..... :barf:
> *


I know its gross. These guys are sick in the head. 

DeathDealer blows midgets! Tell him I said that Baytown SLC


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Aug 28 2008, 08:26 AM~11457747-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


WTF? :roflmao:


Hey Mike you up for the shop challenge for 09?  biker build off '09 TNT vs. Toyshop Customs.


----------



## BAYTOWNSLC (Sep 15, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 09:17 AM~11459719
> *I know its gross. These guys are sick in the head.
> 
> DeathDealer blows midgets! Tell him I said that Baytown SLC
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: .......will do


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

Lets see how many more people we can get in the pic this year.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2008, 08:49 PM~11460917
> *
> 
> 
> ...


We need to schedule a set time for this the day of the show. How about everyone meet by the Lowrider rig at 1:00 :dunno:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

Tony.you look like your 12 in that pic. :0


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 10:57 AM~11461008
> *We need to schedule a set time for this the day of the show.  How about everyone meet by the Lowrider rig at 1:00  :dunno:
> *


SEEMS LIKE THE TIME SCHEDULE NEVER WORKS FOR SOME REASON,


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 10:57 AM~11461008
> *We need to schedule a set time for this the day of the show.  How about everyone meet by the Lowrider rig at 1:00  :dunno:
> *


I think 1 is bad cause everyones either just showing up or getting something to eat. How about 4pm like last time?


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 10:58 AM~11461019
> *Tony.you look like your 12 in that pic. :0
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Aug 28 2008, 11:09 AM~11461100
> *I think 1 is bad cause everyones either just showing up or getting something to eat. How about 4pm like last time?
> *


4 is bad , that is when the bikkini contest starts :biggrin:


----------



## kustombuilder (Nov 8, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 28 2008, 12:58 PM~11461473
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Aug 28 2008, 10:17 AM~11459719
> *I know its gross. These guys are sick in the head.
> 
> DeathDealer blows midgets! Tell him I said that Baytown SLC
> *


he so short he can do it standing up.


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 28 2008, 11:59 AM~11461484
> *4 is bad , that is when the bikkini contest starts  :biggrin:
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder+Aug 28 2008, 08:58 PM~11461019-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3:00 should be good for everyone, after lunch and before bikinis :thumbsup:


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez+Aug 28 2008, 11:49 AM~11460917-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...









TONY LOOK'S "BETTER" IN THIS PIC!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, misspinnacle

Whatup Mrs ToyshopCustoms :wave: Tell your hubby I'm ready for the shop build off for next year :thumbsup:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

LOL


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11461809
> *3:00 should be good for everyone, after lunch and before bikinis :thumbsup:
> *


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by kustombuilder_@Aug 28 2008, 10:58 AM~11461019
> *Tony.you look like your 12 in that pic. :0
> *


12 and a virgin :biggrin:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 12:28 PM~11461809
> *:roflmao:
> 3:00 should be good for everyone, after lunch and before bikinis :thumbsup:
> *


 :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Aug 28 2008, 10:44 PM~11461948
> *TONY LOOK'S "BETTER" IN THIS PIC!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> 
> ...





> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Aug 29 2008, 02:06 AM~11463887
> *12 and a virgin  :biggrin:
> *


:roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 27 2008, 12:11 PM~11450954
> *I dont know where that pic is but it was pretty tight everyone lined up by the Lowrider rig.  We need to do that again this year for sure because we'll have even more LIL peeps up in there this year.  :biggrin:  You can put Eric up on your shoulders again this year :roflmao:
> *


i think it would be cool as hell for everyone to get there bikes together after the show and meet up like that, everyone line thier bike sup and sit on them then take the pic, that way everyone can see what bike belongs to who all in one pic...it would be a big long line, that would be cool as hell man..


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 03:17 AM~11464454
> *i think it would be cool as hell for everyone to get there bikes together after the show and meet up like that, everyone line thier bike sup and sit on them then take the pic, that way everyone can see what bike belongs to who all in one pic...it would be a big long line, that would be cool as hell man..
> *


:thumbsup: Hell yeah it takes a while for that building to empty out with the cars anyway so its not like you should be in a hurry to get out of there.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:18 PM~11464470
> *:thumbsup:  Hell yeah it takes a while for that building to empty out with the cars anyway so its not like you should be in a hurry to get out of there.
> *


hell yeah man, while everyone is pulling their trailers in and loading cars, we can roll our bike over to the rig and line up and snap a real good pic..


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 28 2008, 07:17 PM~11464454
> *i think it would be cool as hell for everyone to get there bikes together after the show and meet up like that, everyone line thier bike sup and sit on them then take the pic, that way everyone can see what bike belongs to who all in one pic...it would be a big long line, that would be cool as hell man..
> *


sounds cool to me........lets make this happen.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

i mean think about it, we could have all kinds of people in it from all over the country and all different clubs, where else would you see pirate bike, innocence, pinnacle, dragonball, professor x, legions trike, twisted habit, sweet n sour, cash money, natural born killa, hulk, etc... etc... all in the same pic.....that pic would last forever man and be classic...im serious, it would be cool as shit man...


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Aug 28 2008, 07:21 PM~11464494
> *sounds cool to me........lets make this happen.
> *


add wizard style to the list....

and anyone else who i didnt mention, i just named a few right off the bat, this is gonna be badass...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Aug 29 2008, 03:20 AM~11464490
> *hell yeah man, while everyone is pulling their trailers in and loading cars, we can roll our bike over to the rig and line up and snap a real good pic..
> *


I say we should do it inside the building :dunno:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 28 2008, 07:28 PM~11464555
> *I say we should do it inside the building :dunno:
> *


inside is cool too but you gotta remember that all the loading and unloading of cars will be going on at the same time, plus the majority of the bike will be outside, they dont let too many bikes inside, sure they let a few in, but the majority of them will already be outside....thats why to me, doing it outside would be better becasue only a few people will have to take thiers off of their display and walk outside, rather than the majority of people bringing theirs inside and adding to the clusterfuck that is already happening in their...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT!! Post pics!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Anybody want to take a guess at what I might change on my bike?


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

It's to hard to guess that! You have to much $$$$!!!!! :roflmao:


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 05:09 PM~11535942
> *Anybody want to take a guess at what I might change on my bike?
> *


ummmmmm the rims you sold me...... :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 6 2008, 06:02 PM~11536202
> *It's to hard to guess that! You have to much $$$$!!!!!  :roflmao:
> *


Im broke right now. Because the bike!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 6 2008, 06:35 PM~11536404
> *ummmmmm the rims you sold me...... :0
> *


I hope noone sold them to you. They are supposed to be Drying right now for Kandy tomorrow. Give em' back!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

SAL & SEBASTIAN POST SOME PICS!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 07:49 PM~11536730
> *I hope noone sold them to you. They are supposed to be Drying right now for Kandy tomorrow. Give em' back!
> *


ill give them back after vegas


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by cadillac_pimpin_@Sep 6 2008, 07:55 PM~11536762
> *ill give them back after vegas
> *


I guess I can try to win without wheels on the bike? Wont happen but it could be funny if it wasnt a 2600 mile trip!!


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 07:57 PM~11536769
> *I guess I can try to win without wheels on the bike? Wont happen but it could be funny if it wasnt a 2600 mile trip!!
> *


lol.....yo man u have a safe trip up there ...see u in vegas..........where are we going to gamble at.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I plan to gamble a little bit everywhere. We will see which brings me better luck though.


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 08:00 PM~11536791
> *I plan to gamble a little bit everywhere. We will see which brings me better luck though.
> *


cool......


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

U WATCHING THE MIAMI---FLORIDA GAME........


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

About to put it on now.


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 04:09 PM~11535942
> *Anybody want to take a guess at what I might change on my bike?
> *


the owner


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

:|


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

QUE ONDA LOCO,YA MERO,QUE NO :yes:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 6 2008, 08:26 PM~11537466
> *QUE ONDA LOCO,YA MERO,QUE NO :yes:
> *


One month away. hno:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

spokes on pinnacle??


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 6 2008, 11:01 PM~11537664
> *spokes on pinnacle??
> *


Thought about it. Maybe next year.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2008, 12:49 PM~11539764
> *Thought about it. Maybe next year.
> *


won't be a next year for that bike...I'm gonna kick it over in Vegas! :0 

















































:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: j/k


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Damn Canada!!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2008, 01:02 PM~11539836
> *Damn Canada!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 7 2008, 08:49 AM~11539764
> *Thought about it. Maybe next year.
> *


 :cheesy:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 6 2008, 08:33 PM~11537495
> *One month away.  hno:
> *


i cant wait :cheesy:


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 05:50 PM~11536739
> *SAL & SEBASTIAN POST SOME PICS!!
> *


 :0 :0


----------



## Raguness (Feb 13, 2007)

Who has already got confirmation???


----------



## cadillac_pimpin (May 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Raguness_@Sep 7 2008, 09:37 PM~11543315
> *Who has already got confirmation???
> *


not me im still waiting


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 7 2008, 12:38 PM~11540644
> *:0  :0
> *


this guy is too much


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Aug 21 2008, 04:52 PM~11405074
> *You can help me set up my 15 bikes  :cheesy:
> *



Why bring 15 bikes??? I think u should ONLY bring "Show Quality" bikes. Yes I bring quite a few but ALL of mine are SHOW QUALITY. That's jus my opinion.

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 10 2008, 06:32 AM~11563154
> *Why bring 15 bikes??? I think u should ONLY bring "Show Quality" bikes. Yes I bring quite a few but ALL of mine are SHOW QUALITY. That's jus my opinion.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *


Wow I never thought I'd see the day when YOU would start hating :tears:

Its all good, I mean sure I bring bikes that aren't restored or rechromed and that's going to change. I'm only bringing my restored bikes to Vegas this year, I'm cutting back and concentrating on show quality, not just entries.


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 10:15 PM~11563581
> *Wow I never thought I'd see the day when YOU would start hating :tears:
> 
> Its all good, I mean sure I bring bikes that aren't restored or rechromed and that's going to change.  I'm only bringing my restored bikes to Vegas this year, I'm cutting back and concentrating on show quality, not just entries.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 10:15 PM~11563581
> *Wow I never thought I'd see the day when YOU would start hating :tears:
> 
> Its all good, I mean sure I bring bikes that aren't restored or rechromed and that's going to change.  I'm only bringing my restored bikes to Vegas this year, I'm cutting back and concentrating on show quality, not just entries.
> *



c'mon tonyo u know i don't hate

i would hope u would know what im talking bought and step up ur game!

lol

:biggrin: 

ALWAYS YOUR FRIEND!

Anthony


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 09:54 PM~11564091
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *


Because he said so! :dunno:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 9 2008, 09:15 PM~11563581
> *Wow I never thought I'd see the day when YOU would start telling the truth :tears:
> 
> Its all good, I mean sure I bring bikes that aren't restored or rechromed and that's going to change.  I'm only bringing my restored bikes to Vegas this year, I'm cutting back and concentrating on show quality, not just entries.
> *


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 6 2008, 05:50 PM~11536739
> *SAL & SEBASTIAN POST SOME PICS!!
> *



u first big guy!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 9 2008, 10:54 PM~11564091
> *WHY IS EVERYONE A HATER NOWADAYS!!!!
> *




THEN STOP HATING!!!!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 9 2008, 09:32 PM~11563154
> *Why bring 15 bikes??? I think u should ONLY bring "Show Quality" bikes. Yes I bring quite a few but ALL of mine are SHOW QUALITY. That's jus my opinion.
> 
> :biggrin:
> *




"SHOW QUALITY BIKES ONLY"-YOU COULD BE LIKE TONY-O,YOU COULD SET UP ALL OF YOUR "117" BIKES!!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Sep 10 2008, 09:26 PM~11567393
> *"SHOW QUALITY BIKES ONLY"-YOU COULD BE LIKE TONY-O,YOU COULD SET UP ALL OF YOUR "117" BIKES!!!! :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


He's got me beat I only got 33 bikes total  He's got a whole storage container and 3 car garage full. Dude has 2 Escalades that are parked outside because his bikes take up his 3 car garage and Lil PHX says I'm bad with my stuff :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 01:15 PM~11568423
> *He's got me beat I only got 33 bikes total   He's got a whole storage container and 3 car garage full.  Dude has 2 Escalades that are parked outside because his bikes take up his 3 car garage and Lil PHX says I'm bad with my stuff :roflmao:
> *


The point is, he doesnt take all the bike in the container, no matter what condition there in, to the super show.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 02:15 PM~11568423
> *He's got me beat I only got 33 bikes total   He's got a whole storage container and 3 car garage full.  Dude has 2 Escalades that are parked outside because his bikes take up his 3 car garage and Lil PHX says I'm bad with my stuff :roflmao:
> *


No it's a 4 Car Garage LOL Plus the Garage attached to my house.

I've sold a quite a few to make room for my Cars but I still not quite there.

:biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Sep 10 2008, 11:36 PM~11568593
> *No it's a 4 Car Garage  LOL Plus the Garage attached to my house.
> 
> I've sold a quite a few to make room for my Cars but I still not quite there.
> ...


Are you going to build a show car sometime?  PM me prices on some of the bikes you got for sale still


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 02:36 PM~11568599
> *Are you going to build a show car sometime?    PM me prices on some of the bikes you got for sale still
> *



maybe... For now I'm happy with My Escalades. 

i'll let u know on the bikes.

:biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 10 2008, 01:36 PM~11568599
> *Are you going to build a show car sometime?     PM me prices on some of the bikes you got for sale still
> *


FUCK A SHOW CAR, BUILD A BAD ASS CAR YOU CAN ACTUALLY DRIVE MORE THAN 20 FEET


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 01:40 PM~11568627
> *FUCK A SHOW CAR, BUILD A BAD ASS CAR YOU CAN ACTUALLY DRIVE MORE THAN 20 FEET
> *


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 10 2008, 04:26 PM~11568981
> *
> *


Yo Domique, Is your Lac plaqued?


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:32 PM~11570399
> *Yo Domique, Is your Lac plaqued?
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: 

:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)




----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

yo mike what are ur plans for dinner on friday? Heard your buying dinner for everyone.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Sep 10 2008, 05:32 PM~11570399
> *Yo Domique, Is your Lac plaqued?
> *


 :| 

naw the club is kinda trippin because i got bags and i guess thet rules are to keep it traditional and juice

but i will find out in vegas because they havent even seen my car yet


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by socios b.c. prez_@Sep 10 2008, 07:23 PM~11571496
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> 
> :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


 :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :| :|


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 11 2008, 07:45 AM~11575034
> *yo mike what are ur plans for dinner on friday? Heard your buying dinner for everyone.
> *


I heard the same thing. :biggrin:


----------



## SIC'N'TWISTED (Jun 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RAIDERSEQUAL_@Sep 11 2008, 06:16 PM~11580050
> *:|
> 
> naw the club is kinda trippin because i got bags and i guess thet rules are to keep it traditional and juice
> ...


THEN JUICE THAT FUCKER :biggrin:


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

SHIMOAN


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 11 2008, 11:53 PM~11582687
> *I heard the same thing. :biggrin:
> *


I will eat with everyone on Friday night. I am going to see Cirque de Solelil at like 9 or 10 that night. Already bought tickets.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 12 2008, 03:07 PM~11586714
> *I will eat with everyone on Friday night. I am going to see Cirque de Solelil at like 9 or 10 that night. Already bought tickets.
> *


which one? zumanity?


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 12 2008, 05:46 PM~11587959
> *which one?  zumanity?
> *


Nope, KA is the one.


----------



## RICHIE'S 59 (Apr 25, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 10 2008, 01:40 PM~11568627
> *FUCK A SHOW CAR, BUILD A BAD ASS CAR YOU CAN ACTUALLY DRIVE MORE THAN 20 FEET
> *


X 59 :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SIC'N'TWISTED_@Sep 12 2008, 07:31 AM~11584367
> *THEN JUICE THAT FUCKER :biggrin:
> *


 :no: :no: :no: got too much into my setup to just sell it


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Just days away....... Post pics of your projects.


----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 07:29 PM~11670307
> *Just days away....... Post pics of your projects.
> *


 :cheesy: i know

and my car is far from done  


this is gonna be scary


----------



## misspinnacle (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 09:29 PM~11670307
> *Just days away....... Post pics of your projects.
> *



When are you going to post pics of your frame? Quit holding out! You let me see pics....show everyone else!!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misspinnacle_@Sep 22 2008, 07:44 PM~11670557
> *When are you going to post pics of your frame? Quit holding out! You let me see pics....show everyone else!!
> *


 :0 ............ He cant do that, cause then I wont go to VEGAS, thats the only reason im going to see what Mike has done to this masterpeice


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Yes you are right. I wont post em at all!!

Women are crazy! Especially that one.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 07:53 PM~11670692
> *Yes you are right. I wont post em at all!!
> 
> Women are crazy!  Especially that one.
> *



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA............. NO BOOTY FOR YOU


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 22 2008, 09:54 PM~11670706
> *HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA............. NO BOOTY FOR YOU
> *


HA HA ill get it still. I hope!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 07:56 PM~11670736
> *HA HA ill get it still. I hope!
> *



lol. :biggrin: U better start beggin


----------



## misspinnacle (Nov 8, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 22 2008, 09:56 PM~11670736
> *HA HA ill get it still. I hope!
> *



Trust me....ur not getting shit now.


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by misspinnacle_@Sep 22 2008, 07:59 PM~11670766
> *Trust me....ur not getting shit now.
> *


Dam mike you are going to need your five friends!!! :roflmao:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by misspinnacle_@Sep 22 2008, 07:59 PM~11670766
> *Trust me....ur not getting shit now.
> *



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: Dont be like that. Mike needs you.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

Mike it looks like it will be just you and Mary palmer!!!!! HA!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

It wouldnt be the first time!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Danny, Post some pics while you are reading.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 23 2008, 01:47 PM~11675734
> *Danny, Post some pics while you are reading.
> *


not me?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

SO ARE WE SETTING UP A MEET SPOT OR CHILL SPOT SAT?

THE PAST COUPLE OF YEARS SOME OF US HAVE MET UP FOR DINNER AFTER THE SHOW.....


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 01:17 PM~11676545
> *SO ARE WE SETTING UP A MEET SPOT OR CHILL SPOT SAT?
> 
> THE PAST COUPLE OF YEARS SOME OF US HAVE MET UP FOR DINNER AFTER THE SHOW.....
> *


I would like to Drink a beer with some of you. Is anybody taking their wifes( those of you that are married, Im taking mine.)


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 23 2008, 02:08 PM~11677066
> *I would like to Drink a beer with some of you. Is anybody taking their wifes( those of you that are married, Im taking mine.)
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 23 2008, 02:09 PM~11677082
> *:biggrin:
> *



Wuz Up Brian, I know you are and Nate will cause we had talked about it last year, anyone else


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by RO.LIFER_@Sep 23 2008, 02:09 PM~11677082
> *:biggrin:
> *


SUP ROLLERZ


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

I WILL BE THERE WITH MY WIFEY

IF YOU WANT TO DRINK ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GO TO THE STRATOSPHERE AND HANG OUT WITH RO......THEY PARTY THE WHOLE DAMN WEEKEND AT THE BAR THERE AND THE PRIVATE CLUB THEY HAVE THERE


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 02:18 PM~11677188
> *I WILL BE THERE WITH MY WIFEY
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO DRINK ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GO TO THE STRATOSPHERE AND HANG OUT WITH RO......THEY PARTY THE WHOLE DAMN WEEKEND AT THE BAR THERE AND THE PRIVATE CLUB THEY HAVE THERE
> *



Yeah thats what Nate was telling be about the entire Hotel was booked for them. I have to check with the wifey. We are going to check out Chris Angel that weekend to. What else are yall doing


----------



## RO.LIFER (Dec 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 02:18 PM~11677188
> *I WILL BE THERE WITH MY WIFEY
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO DRINK ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GO TO THE STRATOSPHERE AND HANG OUT WITH RO......THEY PARTY THE WHOLE DAMN WEEKEND AT THE BAR THERE AND THE PRIVATE CLUB THEY HAVE THERE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 23 2008, 03:21 PM~11677221
> *Yeah thats what Nate was telling be about the entire Hotel was booked for them. I have to check with the wifey. We are going to check out Chris Angel that weekend to. What else are yall doing
> *


I CHECKED INTO THAT SHOW...THEY WILL BE CLOSED SAT...BUT OPEN THE OTHER DAYS I BELIEVE.

YEAH I STAYED AT THE STRAT A FEW YEARS BACK AND ALL YOU SEE ARE RO SHIRTS...AND THEY DO PARTY......


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 02:35 PM~11677404
> *I CHECKED INTO THAT SHOW...THEY WILL BE CLOSED SAT...BUT OPEN THE OTHER DAYS I BELIEVE.
> 
> YEAH I STAYED AT THE STRAT A FEW YEARS BACK AND ALL YOU SEE ARE RO SHIRTS...AND THEY DO PARTY......
> *


Yeah my wife wants to explore VEGAS so we are doing a couple of shows. We will be at the show for a few hours as we have o go see THE FREAK MIND OF ANGEL


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 23 2008, 02:38 PM~11677425
> *Yeah my wife wants to explore VEGAS so we are doing a couple of shows. We will be at the show for a few hours as we have o go see THE FREAK MIND OF ANGEL
> *


What up bro? your going to make it this year?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 23 2008, 07:12 PM~11680120
> *What up bro? your going to make it this year?
> *



Yes sir. Flight n Hotel are booked. GOLDEN NUGGET


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 02:18 PM~11677188
> *I WILL BE THERE WITH MY WIFEY
> 
> IF YOU WANT TO DRINK ALL YOU GOT TO DO IS GO TO THE STRATOSPHERE AND HANG OUT WITH RO......THEY PARTY THE WHOLE DAMN WEEKEND AT THE BAR THERE AND THE PRIVATE CLUB THEY HAVE THERE
> *


And this year its our 20th aniv so you know we are doing it big!!!


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 23 2008, 09:16 PM~11680187
> *And this year its our 20th aniv so you know we are doing it big!!!
> *


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: 


im ready homie


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA B.C...READY...JUST WAITING NOW FOR THE "BIG WEEKEND".....


----------



## NINETEEN.O.FOUR (Oct 24, 2007)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 23 2008, 08:39 PM~11681337
> *SANTANA B.C...READY...JUST WAITING NOW FOR THE "BIG WEEKEND".....
> *


GOOD LUCK HOMIE I KNOW YOULL DO GOOD


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 23 2008, 09:15 PM~11680179
> *Yes sir. Flight n Hotel are booked. GOLDEN NUGGET
> *


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 23 2008, 10:17 PM~11681821
> *
> *


READY TO PLAY CRAPS.....I SHOWED YOU LAST YEAR....SO THIS YEAR YOU CAN PLAY!


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 11:32 PM~11682054
> *READY TO PLAY CRAPS.....I SHOWED YOU LAST YEAR....SO THIS YEAR YOU CAN PLAY!
> *


fukk that. i'll stick to blackjack. craps is too confusing. where yall staying?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 23 2008, 10:36 PM~11682099
> *fukk that.  i'll stick to blackjack.  craps is too confusing.  where yall staying?
> *


GOT A FREE ROOM AT TUSCANY SUITES....BUT YOU KNOW ME I GO WHERE THE CROWD IS.....


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 11:46 PM~11682215
> *GOT A FREE ROOM AT TUSCANY SUITES....BUT YOU KNOW ME I GO WHERE THE CROWD IS.....
> *


probably on freemont. just like last time


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 23 2008, 10:48 PM~11682240
> *probably on freemont.  just like last time
> *


TRYING TO SEE IF ANYONE WANTS TO MEET UP FOR DRINKS OR SOMETHING....JUST CHILL.


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 11:49 PM~11682252
> *TRYING TO SEE IF ANYONE WANTS TO MEET UP FOR DRINKS OR SOMETHING....JUST CHILL.
> *


im down. you got my number.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 09:49 PM~11682252
> *TRYING TO SEE IF ANYONE WANTS TO MEET UP FOR DRINKS OR SOMETHING....JUST CHILL.
> *



You got my number too! So just Holla


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 23 2008, 09:49 PM~11682252
> *TRYING TO SEE IF ANYONE WANTS TO MEET UP FOR DRINKS OR SOMETHING....JUST CHILL.
> *



Whats up chris I am down for a few tasty beverages


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Alcohol is bad for you. 

How about we meet and have some banana splits or Blizzards at DQ. This is a much healthier alternative.


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 09:01 AM~11685057
> *Alcohol is bad for you.
> 
> How about we meet and have some banana splits or Blizzards at DQ. This is a much healthier alternative.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 09:01 AM~11685057
> *Alcohol is bad for you.
> 
> How about we meet and have some banana splits or Blizzards at DQ. This is a much healthier alternative.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LocoSoCal_@Sep 24 2008, 09:33 AM~11685318
> *:loco:
> *


 :werd:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 09:01 AM~11685057
> *Alcohol is bad for you.
> 
> How about we meet and have some banana splits or Blizzards at DQ. This is a much healthier alternative.
> *



***!!!!! :biggrin: 
I think the two time champ should buy!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 24 2008, 04:39 PM~11688125
> ****!!!!! :biggrin:
> I think the two time champ should buy!!!!
> *


These words are very harsh. You really hurt my feelings. I almost cried. Then I worked on my bike parts. Did some polishing.


----------



## LocoSoCal (Sep 28, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 03:24 PM~11688538
> *These words are very harsh. You really hurt my feelings. I almost cried. Then I worked on my bike parts. Did some polishing.
> *


 :loco:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Sat will be the night we will all meet up. I will buy drinks for everyone!!! 

We also plan to do a Sunday dinner after the show for anyone who is interested. This has become a tradition for us and many others for the the last three years and this will be the forth. 







small print-----> drinks will only be bought by Mike if you are gambling on a casino machine or table while placing your order.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Sal and Sebastian got second round


Lets see if Tony actually shows up this year and then he can buy the third round.

BigTex gets a big hug from everyone because he wont be showing. lol


----------



## REYXTC (Mar 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 04:15 PM~11689723
> *Sat will be the night we will all meet up. I will buy drinks for everyone!!!
> 
> We also plan to do a Sunday dinner after the show for anyone who is interested. This has become a tradition for us and many others for the the last three years and this will be the forth.
> ...


small print


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

no pics?


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 06:20 PM~11689773
> *Sal and Sebastian got second round
> Lets see if Tony actually shows up this year and then he can buy the third round.
> 
> ...


WHO SAID I WON'T BE SHOWING........


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 24 2008, 07:51 PM~11691217
> *WHO SAID I WON'T BE SHOWING........
> *


 :0


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

Hey am i cool enough to join you guys for drinks? When is everybody getting there?


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LIL PHX_@Sep 24 2008, 10:59 PM~11693253
> *Hey am i cool enough to join you guys for drinks? When is everybody getting there?
> *



Im getting there Friday


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

yes Nate you are cool enough.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

yes Nate you are cool enough.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 03:20 AM~11689773
> *Sal and Sebastian got second round
> Lets see if Tony actually shows up this year and then he can buy the third round.
> 
> ...


If I was actually invited I might have gone


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

tony you are invited! This is an official invite for you to kick it with us on sat night at an unknown location and time.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 05:52 PM~11694714
> *tony you are invited! This is an official invite for you to kick it with us on sat night at an unknown location and time.
> *


Word I'll be there if I'm not hanging out with my club members or my cutter. you got my number.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 08:15 PM~11689723
> *Sat will be the night we will all meet up. I will buy drinks for everyone!!!
> 
> We also plan to do a Sunday dinner after the show for anyone who is interested. This has become a tradition for us and many others for the the last three years and this will be the forth.
> ...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 10:05 AM~11694801
> *Word I'll be there if I'm not hanging out with my club members or my cutter. you got my number.
> *


I called twice last week fucker! Left voicemail too no call back...


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 25 2008, 10:06 AM~11694812
> *
> *


no twisted peps invited!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 11:44 AM~11695014
> *no twisted peps invited!
> *


 :tears: :tears: That does it, I'm gonna kick yer bike over...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Sep 25 2008, 06:42 PM~11695001-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Canadian Gangsta


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 11:56 AM~11695103
> *Never got it :nosad:
> :0
> Canadian Gangsta
> *


shiat we're way to laid back for that, Mike knows I'm just kidding!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by D Twist_@Sep 25 2008, 08:50 AM~11695050
> *:tears:  :tears: That does it, I'm gonna kick yer bike over...
> *



His girl probably did after Mike called her crazy the other night. lol thats hsit was funny............

So Mike............................................ did you get lucky ?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by D Twist+Sep 25 2008, 06:59 PM~11695121-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :0


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

LOOKS LIKE WE WILL HAVE A NICE GET TOGETHER........


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 24 2008, 03:24 PM~11688538
> *These words are very harsh. You really hurt my feelings. I almost cried. Then I worked on my bike parts. Did some polishing.
> *



just here to motivate you!!!!!


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 07:52 AM~11694714
> *tony you are invited! This is an official invite for you to kick it with us on sat night at an unknown location and time.
> *




We should meet during set up on friday or saturday to discuss were we want to meet!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 25 2008, 10:14 AM~11695732
> *LOOKS LIKE WE WILL HAVE A NICE GET TOGETHER........
> *



Yes it is!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 25 2008, 01:17 PM~11696343
> *We should meet during set up on friday or saturday to discuss were we want to meet!
> *


You should be an event coordinator!! Wedding planner. LOL 

Yes we will meet on friday during setup to discuss the plans.


----------



## wimone (Jun 6, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 11:25 AM~11696980
> *You should be an event coordinator!! Wedding planner. LOL
> 
> Yes we will meet on friday during setup to discuss the plans.
> *


HEY HOMIE!!!!! WHERE YOU BEEN??????? HOW'S YOUR DAD AND MOM???? :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace+Sep 25 2008, 09:17 PM~11696343-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You guys need to set up side by side so the judges don't have to walk back and fourth looking over every detail and forgetting what bike had what by the time they do all that walking


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 02:46 PM~11697238
> *You guys need to set up side by side so the judges don't have to walk back and fourth looking over every detail and forgetting what bike had what by the time they do all that walking
> *


 :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: :uh: thats what they get paid for


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 12:46 PM~11697238
> *You guys need to set up side by side so the judges don't have to walk back and fourth looking over every detail and forgetting what bike had what by the time they do all that walking
> *


innocence and problemas need to be side by side too.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 11:31 PM~11697773
> *innocence and problemas need to be side by side too.
> *


Yep :thumbsup:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 01:31 PM~11697773
> *innocence and problemas need to be side by side too.
> *



That would be nice.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 01:42 PM~11697935
> *That would be nice.
> *


then bring it out and lets see whats up.


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 01:44 PM~11697959
> *then bring it out and lets see whats up.
> *


Im not the owner. Plus that bike dont even exsist anymore.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 01:45 PM~11697980
> *Im not the owner. Plus that bike dont even exsist anymore.
> *


well tell the owner i cant wait to see the new one in 2 years :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 01:48 PM~11698000
> *well tell the owner i cant wait to see the new one in 2 years    :biggrin:
> *


 :0 You tell him you know him.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 76'_SCHWINN_@Sep 24 2008, 07:47 PM~11691176
> *no pics?
> *


sup bro !


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em_@Sep 25 2008, 01:49 PM~11698019
> *:0  You tell him you know him.
> *


but you are his homie lover friend.


----------



## 66 ROLLERZ ONLY (Jun 27, 2008)

> sup bro !


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

WELL I WON'T BE IN TILL FRIDAY NIGHT....SO A FEW OF YOU HAVE MY NUMBER SO LET ME KNOW WHERE THE HOT SPOT WILL BE.....

GOOD LUCK TO ALL COMPETITORS!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by SA ROLLERZ_@Sep 25 2008, 01:52 PM~11698058
> *but you are his homie lover friend.
> *


Its all about FAMILY.


HAPPY BIRTHDAY . FOOL


----------



## BONES_712 (Nov 2, 2006)

PICK UP THE NEW ROLL'N VIDEO IT'Z COMING OUT THAT DAY :cheesy:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Sep 25 2008, 01:53 PM~11698078
> *WELL I WON'T BE IN TILL FRIDAY NIGHT....SO A FEW OF YOU HAVE MY NUMBER SO LET ME KNOW WHERE THE HOT SPOT WILL BE.....
> 
> GOOD LUCK TO ALL COMPETITORS!
> *



chris i changed phones and lost your number. pm me or call me.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 12:46 PM~11697238
> *You guys need to set up side by side so the judges don't have to walk back and fourth looking over every detail and forgetting what bike had what by the time they do all that walking
> *



I think we are better off being away from eachother....we might get in a fight!!!! LOL


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 26 2008, 12:22 AM~11698353
> *I think we are better off being away from eachother....we might get in a fight!!!! LOL
> *


Damn entertainment in the building.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 25 2008, 02:36 PM~11698480
> *Damn entertainment in the building.
> *



Or we can all take a group pic and give you a Wedgie!!!!!

All in favor say I!!!!!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 26 2008, 12:45 AM~11698572
> *Or we can all take a group pic and give you a Wedgie!!!!!
> 
> All in favor say I!!!!!
> *


:thumbsdown:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 25 2008, 04:22 PM~11698353
> *I think we are better off being away from eachother....we might get in a fight!!!! LOL
> *


Nah no fighting but I like to walk over and see your bike. Its like we are in opp. corners in the ring.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by wimone_@Sep 25 2008, 02:30 PM~11697044
> *HEY HOMIE!!!!! WHERE YOU BEEN??????? HOW'S YOUR DAD AND MOM????  :wave:
> *


Hey Wim, 
My family and I are doing good. Havent heard from you in a bit. Thanks for sending that paint a while ago. I had to take care of that scratch. 

You going to Vegas?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i'll be there thursday :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 26 2008, 05:15 AM~11701108
> *i'll be there thursday :biggrin:
> *


Nobody asked you :dunno: 


:roflmao: J/K Well hey you can roll in with me early Friday morning for the lineup and help me put a few bikes together :cheesy:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 06:02 PM~11700263
> *Nah no fighting but I like to walk over and see your bike. Its like we are in opp. corners in the ring.
> *




Yup :biggrin: 
If you pass thru Tucson on your way to Vegas give me a call lil guy!!!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 26 2008, 09:58 AM~11705113
> *Yup :biggrin:
> If you pass thru Tucson on your way to Vegas give me a call lil guy!!!!
> *


Think we are taking 40 this year. 11 hours of texas is too much on i10.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 26 2008, 08:06 AM~11705153
> *Think we are taking 40 this year. 11 hours of texas is too much on i10.
> *



Cmon.....big guy you afraid to come thru Tucson. :biggrin:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 25 2008, 06:02 PM~11700263
> *Nah no fighting but I like to walk over and see your bike. Its like we are in opp. corners in the ring.
> *




It would be crazy if we did set up near eachother!!!! Hmmmmmmm


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2008, 09:29 AM~11704959
> *Nobody asked you :dunno:
> :roflmao:  J/K  Well hey you can roll in with me early Friday morning for the lineup and help me put a few bikes together  :cheesy:
> *


wat?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 26 2008, 06:32 PM~11705331
> *wat?
> *


Just messin wit u bro. Yeah I'll be puttin a few bikes together if I get all my parts and frames back in time.


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

good luck tony! Gene and I are going to sit back and watch. Comedy


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 26 2008, 09:06 AM~11705153
> *Think we are taking 40 this year. 11 hours of texas is too much on i10.
> *



MAN YOU TALKING DOWN ON TEXAS........


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 26 2008, 08:06 AM~11705153
> *Think we are taking 40 this year. 11 hours of texas is too much on i10.
> *


 :angry: Wait till Magnificos...... I will be thinking of you when I get up to go to work and then I get off, then go to sleep and get up and go to work again and you will still be on I-10


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 26 2008, 10:32 AM~11705331
> *wat?
> *


DONT DO IT MAN, YOULL BE PUTTING THAT SHIT TOGETHER BY YOURSELF, TONY IS THE MASTER OF PUSHING HIS WORK OFF ON OTHERS... :angry: :angry: :angry: :0 :0 :0


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 26 2008, 10:12 PM~11707220
> *DONT DO IT MAN, YOULL BE PUTTING THAT SHIT TOGETHER BY YOURSELF, TONY IS THE MASTER OF PUSHING HIS WORK OFF ON OTHERS... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :0  :0  :0
> *


I'll do it on my own then.


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2008, 02:49 PM~11707613
> *I'll do it on my own then.
> *


 :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2008, 12:49 PM~11707613
> *I'll do it on my own then.
> *



I will help you tony!


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2008, 03:49 PM~11707613
> *I'll do it on my own then.
> *


Oh I'm going on Friday to see that!! :biggrin:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Hermanos of Peace_@Sep 26 2008, 11:42 PM~11708277
> *I will help you tony!
> *


Thanks man, appreciate it. Might even let you cut in line behind me


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

with all these guys going to vegas, i hope someone will take good pictures and post them up for the lil homies :biggrin: :biggrin: 

you all have a good time out there  one day i will head of that way for sure :0


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by FunkytownRoller_@Sep 26 2008, 02:12 PM~11707220
> *DONT DO IT MAN, YOULL BE PUTTING THAT SHIT TOGETHER BY YOURSELF, TONY IS THE MASTER OF PUSHING HIS WORK OFF ON OTHERS... :angry:  :angry:  :angry:  :0  :0  :0
> *


naw, he always has a squad of his family there. he dont need no help. too many bikes to worry about anyway :biggrin:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by AMB1800_@Sep 26 2008, 01:48 PM~11708350
> *with all these guys going to vegas, i hope someone will take good pictures and post them up for the lil homies  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> 
> you all have a good time out there    one day i will head of that way for sure  :0
> *


Im taking my laptop and my camera with me so If I get bored I will post up pics


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 26 2008, 12:49 PM~11707613
> *I'll do it on my own then.
> *


kandy shop will be there to do it all for you for the right price :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Everybody!! Gather round' TonyO and watch him work on his bikes by himself! Somebody bring a couple bottles and we can watch the show! 

20 bikes with enough bolts to olny put 10 together. But somehow it all gets done. 

LMAO Tony, you know im fuckin with you.


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 26 2008, 07:20 PM~11709615
> *Everybody!! Gather round' TonyO and watch him work on his bikes by himself! Somebody bring a couple bottles and we can watch the show!
> 
> 20 bikes with enough bolts to olny put 10 together. But somehow it all gets done.
> ...


 I'm bringing a chair for this show!!! :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## excalibur (Mar 8, 2006)

im coming just so I can teabag tonyO while hes putting together his bikes.


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 26 2008, 06:15 PM~11709948
> *im coming just so I can teabag tonyO while hes putting together his bikes.
> *


lmfao :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## KrazyKutting (Jun 12, 2008)

> _Originally posted by excalibur_@Sep 26 2008, 06:15 PM~11709948
> *im coming just so I can teabag tonyO while hes putting together his bikes.
> *


Damn TEABAG huh, well i better bring some crackers to enjoy this BRITISH tradition. Must be the thing to do in Kentucky. Unless u meant Tbag, which if u did i'm a hold u to that comment. I'll be next to Tony at the show, easy to find me i'm the yolkd ass mexican. :0


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 26 2008, 09:58 AM~11706098
> *good luck tony! Gene and I are going to sit back and watch. Comedy
> *


----------



## 51gjr (Aug 1, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 26 2008, 04:20 PM~11709615
> *Everybody!! Gather round' TonyO and watch him work on his bikes by himself! Somebody bring a couple bottles and we can watch the show!
> 
> 20 bikes with enough bolts to olny put 10 together. But somehow it all gets done.
> ...


 :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 51gjr_@Sep 26 2008, 09:34 PM~11710886
> *:roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


Gene, you are probably used to seeing him pull off this miracle. But that was my first TonyO assembly experiance and it was funny. 

See you at the show.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms+Sep 27 2008, 02:20 AM~11709615-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


fuck you fat ass


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

TTT for two weeks left til the show!!


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

:yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 27 2008, 08:14 AM~11712091
> *uh huh
> And who the fuck are you to say shit?  Do you even know me?  Do you know me to say stupid shit like that?  Have I ever fucked you on parts or prices or what the fuck is your beef with me?
> fuck you fat ass
> *



Issue resolved with excaliber.


----------



## Hermanos of Peace (Oct 9, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 28 2008, 05:21 PM~11721948
> *TTT for two weeks left til the show!!
> *



WORD


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I got parts today and cant wait to get the frame tomorrow!! 

HERNAN and SPEEDY!! the best there is!


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 04:39 PM~11731377
> *I got parts today and cant wait to get the frame tomorrow!!
> 
> HERNAN and SPEEDY!! the best there is!
> *



Sneak Pic or BS


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 03:39 PM~11731377
> *I got parts today and cant wait to get the frame tomorrow!!
> 
> HERNAN and SPEEDY!! the best there is!
> *


 :0 sneak pic?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Drop'em+Sep 29 2008, 08:02 PM~11731611-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I've seen some pics he ain't lying!! :0 :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Sneak peek pic!! Thats the only one I will post!


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

thats a good size box. :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I will post more pics tomorrow. They will not disappoint.


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 05:31 PM~11731945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


grandmas fruit cake ?


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 09:53 PM~11732777
> *I will post more pics tomorrow. They will not disappoint.
> *


It's tomorrow. :dunno: :biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Got this today!!









Sneek peek of paint!


----------



## NOTORIOUS-ENEMY (May 11, 2007)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 30 2008, 05:04 PM~11742070
> *Got this today!!
> 
> 
> ...


 :0 :0


----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 29 2008, 09:53 PM~11732777
> *I will post more pics tomorrow. They will not disappoint.
> *


I'm a little disappointed....you promised they wouldn't!! :biggrin:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 30 2008, 04:04 PM~11742070
> *Got this today!!
> 
> 
> ...



looks good man!!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The funny part is that this is the old frame that Wim did last year!!!

I aint posting any pics of my new shit! You must be crazy.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

lmao


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 1 2008, 03:30 AM~11742702
> *The funny part is that this is the old frame that Wim did last year!!!
> 
> I aint posting any pics of my new shit! You must be crazy.
> *


hahahhaha crazy ass you're probably not even going with the same color. If not then what's the price of your old display?


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 30 2008, 03:31 AM~11731945
> *
> 
> 
> ...


That ain't it bro look how beat up that box is, if anything maybe some parts are in there but there's no frame in a crushed box like that :nono:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

The frame was in the wood crate. I got it today but I wont post pics of it. 
Engrave and plated parts were in the crushed box, but no damage to them as they were very thick metal.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 1 2008, 04:49 AM~11743554
> *The frame was in the wood crate. I got it today but I wont post pics of it.
> Engrave and plated parts were in the crushed box, but no damage to them as they were very thick metal.
> *


And bubble wrapped right? Aluminum so they weighed nothing right?


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

i seen all his new shit. its allright


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 1 2008, 05:56 AM~11744433
> *i seen all his new shit.  its allright
> *


Yeah its probably ok for a neighborhood rider


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Sep 30 2008, 04:30 PM~11742702
> *The funny part is that this is the old frame that Wim did last year!!!
> 
> I aint posting any pics of my new shit! You must be crazy.
> *


boo this man! :angry: :rant:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

so who is all still going to vegas? and none of this bullshit remarks. if you aint really gonna be there.....move along.


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

SANTANA B.C


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 30 2008, 09:43 PM~11745054
> *SANTANA B.C
> *


have fun bro


----------



## 66wita6 (Sep 18, 2003)

HELL YEA,GONNA REPRESENT PROPER FORSURE


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

> _Originally posted by 66wita6_@Sep 30 2008, 10:25 PM~11745657
> *HELL YEA,GONNA REPRESENT PROPER FORSURE
> *


 :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 30 2008, 08:04 PM~11744537
> *so who is all still going to vegas?  and none of this bullshit remarks.  if you aint really gonna be there.....move along.
> *



Dinner on you? :cheesy:


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

a couple of us are gonna head out just to check out the show...then leave..


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

getting ready still watting for some parts


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Sep 30 2008, 08:55 PM~11743658
> *And bubble wrapped right?  Aluminum so they weighed nothing right?
> *


Bubble wrap, No. Aluminum, most but some heavy steel as well.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 1 2008, 01:43 PM~11747361
> *Bubble wrap, No.  Aluminum, most but some heavy steel as well.
> *


I'm surprised, I thought you were the Aluminum part king. I was gonna start calling you the soda can man :dunno:


----------



## Drop'em (Dec 11, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Sep 30 2008, 08:04 PM~11744537
> *so who is all still going to vegas?  and none of this bullshit remarks.  if you aint really gonna be there.....move along.
> *



:wave: Me and My Wife will be there


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 1 2008, 01:03 AM~11746521
> *Dinner on you? :cheesy:
> *


any 2.99 buffet you find, i'll pay for :biggrin:


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by BIG TURTLE_@Oct 1 2008, 01:53 AM~11746808
> *getting ready still watting for some parts
> 
> 
> ...


 :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin: i see some stuff i did :biggrin: :biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## MR.559 (May 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 1 2008, 09:22 AM~11748922
> *any 2.99 buffet you find, i'll pay for :biggrin:
> *



:biggrin: and ill get that 1/4 drink for ya


----------



## JUSTDEEZ (Feb 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by MR.559_@Oct 1 2008, 11:30 AM~11748976
> *:biggrin:  and ill get that 1/4 drink for ya
> *


just leave the camera at home, i dont need no evidence


----------



## BigTex (Jul 10, 2002)

FRAME LOOKS GOOD MIKE.

THE PAINTER DID A VERY GOOD JOB. HE IS GOING TO GET BUSY AFTER THE SHOW AND HIS NAME GETS OUT!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by BigTex_@Oct 1 2008, 08:14 PM~11749316
> *FRAME LOOKS GOOD MIKE.
> 
> THE PAINTER DID A VERY GOOD JOB.  HE IS GOING TO GET BUSY AFTER THE SHOW AND HIS NAME GETS OUT!
> *


Speaking of frame........ your boy still gonna bring mine out?


----------



## BIG TURTLE (Aug 1, 2004)

> _Originally posted by JUSTDEEZ_@Oct 1 2008, 09:24 AM~11748930
> *:biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:  i see some stuff i did :biggrin:  :biggrin:  :biggrin:
> *


 :yes: :yes:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

2 User(s) are reading this topic (0 Guests and 0 Anonymous Users)
2 Members: TonyO, *RO.LIFER*

Pixie and handlebars :dunno:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

wayne brady invaded this topic, because i cant go..hell, maybe next year?
bad thing is if i go i gotta hang out like a little kid..21 to get into clubs...terrible!


----------



## skinnischwinn (Jun 22, 2007)

> _Originally posted by mitchell26_@Oct 1 2008, 09:14 PM~11755336
> *
> 
> 
> ...



WHATS UP "P I R A T E" :wave: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## mitchell26 (Sep 20, 2006)

> _Originally posted by skinnischwinn_@Oct 3 2008, 03:48 AM~11759662
> *WHATS UP "P I R A T E" :wave:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:  :roflmao:
> *


:|


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

I am packing up tomorrow and my bike is still not done! But I am not worried I get my last parts tomorrow and will button things up and leave on Sunday.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 3 2008, 06:02 PM~11768046
> *I am packing up tomorrow and my bike is still not done! But I am not worried I get my last parts tomorrow and will button things up and leave on Sunday.
> *


Uh huh so WHO will be sitting back watching the parking lot build up? :roflmao:


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 3 2008, 10:20 AM~11768168
> *Uh huh so WHO will be sitting back watching the parking lot build up?  :roflmao:
> *


i will....




gotta feeling you may not have too much help this time, Tony


----------



## MsDani (Jul 17, 2006)

My bike wont be ready for super show 

Hmmmmm...Odessa maybe?


----------



## FunkytownRoller (Apr 9, 2002)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 3 2008, 01:21 PM~11769819
> *My bike wont be ready for super show
> 
> Hmmmmm...Odessa maybe?
> ...


ill be waiting for ya...


----------



## LEGIONSofTEXAS (May 11, 2004)

Um doubt it...to many parts n stuff to be done....I'm shooting to kick off the tour wit both of ours fully done next year


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Isaac, Please make you Sig bigger.


----------



## SA ROLLERZ (Mar 21, 2007)

> _Originally posted by MsDani_@Oct 3 2008, 11:21 AM~11769819
> *My bike wont be ready for super show
> 
> Hmmmmm...Odessa maybe?
> ...


waiting on you girl :uh:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Well the bike is finally together as I got the last parts today in the mail. 
My trailer is near loaded and I will be leaving tomorrow morning!! See everyone there.


----------



## schwinn1966 (Oct 22, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 4 2008, 03:44 PM~11778225
> *Well the bike is finally together as I got the last parts today in the mail.
> My trailer is near loaded and I will be leaving tomorrow morning!! See everyone there.
> *


Have a safe trip! See you there!
:biggrin:


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

> _Originally posted by schwinn1966_@Oct 4 2008, 05:06 PM~11778305
> *Have a safe trip! See you there!
> :biggrin:
> *


Speedo drives please!!


----------



## LIL PHX (Jul 29, 2005)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 4 2008, 02:44 PM~11778225
> *Well the bike is finally together as I got the last parts today in the mail.
> My trailer is near loaded and I will be leaving tomorrow morning!! See everyone there.
> *


Have a safe trip Mike!


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Im leaving now. The drive sucks.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 5 2008, 03:37 PM~11781921
> *Im leaving now. The drive sucks.
> *


Have a safe trip see you Friday :wave:


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)




----------



## D Twist (Jan 2, 2005)

See ya on Friday Tony :biggrin:


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## RAIDERSEQUAL (May 27, 2006)

damn this is gonna be a hectic week

damn i thought getting a bike ready for vegas was hard!!!!


----------



## bad news (Aug 1, 2004)




----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

Tony, thanks for answering! Douchebag. I wanted some discounts at Ortegas taco shop on I40. Now I'm hungry!


----------



## Lil Spanks (Dec 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 7 2008, 10:06 AM~11801033
> *Tony, thanks for answering! Douchebag. I wanted some discounts at Ortegas taco shop on I40. Now I'm hungry!
> *


i thought u were on the road :scrutinize:


----------



## AMB1800 (Feb 16, 2006)

looks like he is :0


----------



## toyshopcustoms (Sep 9, 2003)

iPhone baby! Posting from the desert!


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 7 2008, 08:26 PM~11801728
> *iPhone baby! Posting from the desert!
> *


I gotta work for make my bread brotha I was probably in a meeting or on the shitter when you called, either way it was important.


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)

> _Originally posted by toyshopcustoms_@Oct 7 2008, 10:26 AM~11801728
> *iPhone baby! Posting from the desert!
> *


 :0 mulit tasking


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

cant wait! :biggrin:


----------



## .L1L CR1M1N4L:: (Dec 17, 2005)

:biggrin:


----------



## STR8_CLOWN'N (Nov 24, 2002)

who is ready for vegas to be over with i bet everyone is stressed out and shit


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

does anyone going to vegas have an extra 2 piece neck for sale? i just need the bolts thats it. lmk.


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by STR8_CLOWN'N_@Oct 7 2008, 09:15 PM~11802145
> *who is ready for vegas to be over with i bet everyone is stressed out and shit
> *


What do you care you don't go anyway :uh: 

I'm already drawing and sketching my projects for PHX show. Vegas is already done and over with in my mind, just go have fun, meet up with some friends, and make hotel plans for next year.


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 03:11 PM~11803218
> *What do you care you don't go anyway  :uh:
> 
> I'm already drawing and sketching my projects for PHX show.  Vegas is already done and over with in my mind, just go have fun, meet up with some friends, and make hotel plans for next year.
> *


lmao


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by TonyO_@Oct 7 2008, 03:11 PM~11803218
> *What do you care you don't go anyway  :uh:
> 
> I'm already drawing and sketching my projects for PHX show.  Vegas is already done and over with in my mind, just go have fun, meet up with some friends, and make hotel plans for next year.
> *


we brewing the sceth board over chere too....more intresting next yr for sure...
pretty much got the winter sewed up... 

:biggrin:


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

[email protected]


----------



## show-bound (Apr 5, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Artistics.TX_@Oct 7 2008, 10:24 PM~11807235
> *[email protected]
> *


comete uno..


----------



## 817Lowrider (Jul 15, 2006)

L @ M 3


----------



## Stilo-G (Jan 23, 2008)

any body got extra wristbands thier willing to sell


----------



## 76'_SCHWINN (May 30, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 7 2008, 08:19 PM~11807869
> *any body got extra wristbands thier willing to sell
> *


i think ima have a extra one. since ima get 3.


----------



## chamuco61 (Nov 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Stilo_RIDING_LOW_@Oct 7 2008, 09:19 PM~11807869
> *any body got extra wristbands thier willing to sell
> *


x2!!! i need two wristbands...


----------



## TonyO (Apr 8, 2002)

> _Originally posted by show-bound_@Oct 8 2008, 06:22 AM~11807211
> *we brewing the sceth board over chere too....more intresting next yr for sure...
> pretty much got the winter sewed up...
> 
> ...


That's how I roll, look at the schedule for next year and pick out the shows I'm going to attend after I get my goodie bag in Vegas


----------



## BASH3R (Jan 16, 2008)




----------

